# Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln



## falter78 (2. Juni 2006)

Servus,

ich habe mich entschieden, von meinen eigentlichen Zielfischen mal einen Abstecher zum Karpfenangeln zu machen, da ich Mitglied an einem Gewässer sind, wo es nur so von großen Karpfen wimmelt. Jetzt meine Frage:

Kann ich dafür nicht meine Pilkrute benutzen. Die ist 3m lang, hat ein Wurfgewicht von bis zu 180 g und hat auf der Ostsee (bei Dorschen bis 60cm) eigentlich ne gute Aktion gezeigt. Das müsste doch funktionieren für ne einfache Grundmontage oder nicht. Als Schnur habe ich ne 0,40 er monofile Salzwasserschnur (türkis). Wie gesagt, will meine ersten Gehversuche machen und nicht unbedingt gleich dickes Geld investieren.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Revanchiere mich mit Tipps zum Dorschangeln :k


----------



## angler>hagen (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

teoretisch klappt alles aber in der praxis naja !

3 meter ist inordnung wurfgewicht bin ich eh immer kritisch ich angel 
mit 30-60g wurfgewicht reicht aus!!

was du aber dir anschaffen soltest wären bleie ,vorfächer(schnur und haken) schnur naja  türkis kommt drauf an wie das gewässer ist  aber abriebsfest ist die schnur ja bestimmt bei einer 0,40er!

ja mh boilies hartmais alles so eine sache also so einmal probieren ist das karpfenangeln nicht  wenn dann würde ich mit noch einem mit gehen der anfüttern und also sachen dabei hat vür nen notfall denn einmal boilies und hartmais rein und ruten ruas mit gut glück fängt HEUTZUTAGE  nicht mehr  so gut !


----------



## Seebaer (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Mit was willst auf Karpfen angeln???

Wenn die Bremse an Deiner Rolle gut einstellst dürfte nichts dagegen sprechen mit der Pilkrute auf karpfen zu angeln.
Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg #6


----------



## Zopenhunter (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Naja, die Rute ist sicher ziemlich hart oder? Da müsste man wegen der Gefahr des Ausschlitzens wirklich gaanz sachte drillen. Vielleicht lässt Du Dir auf die Ersatzspule Deiner Rolle schön weiche, dünnere Schnur (30er) spulen. Diese würde dann beim Drill als Puffer dienen und die Stöße besser als Deine 40er abfangen.
Aber toll wird das mit der Rute nicht werden. Geeigneter wäre auf jeden Fall  so eine 3m- Softpilkrute, mit ca. 130g WG und weicher Spitze. (oder unter Umständen auch eine "Karpfenrute"  )


----------



## falter78 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

das ne Karpfenrute besser ist, ist mir auch klar, sonst gäbe es ja keine. 

Ich wüsste halt gerne mal, was das besondere daran ist. Weil auf den ersten Blick macht meine Pilkrute halt auch nen ganz guten Eindruck. Weich ist sie, beim Drill schön durchgebogen, langer Griff...

Wenn ich jetzt in mein Anglergeschäft gehe, schwätzt der mir eine Karpfenrute auf (ist ja auch klar, denn er will ja was verkaufen). 

Was kann also eine Karpfenrute, was eine andere Angel nicht kann. #c


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Hallo,

meine ersten Karpfen habe ich mangels spezieller Ruten auch mit einer Pilkrute und Festblei gefangen. Und oh Wunder... das ging.... :q

... zum Reinschnuppern ist das also kein Problem, wichtig ist aber eine gut funktionierende Bremse, um die teilweise doch recht harte Aktion der Pilken abzupuffern.


----------



## Christian D (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Den Karpfen wird es nicht stören, welche Rute sich an Land denn befindet.

Meine ersten Karpfen habe ich damals auch mit ner Brandungsrute gefangen, da ich noch jung und bettelarm war.

Wichtig ist, und das wurde ja auch schon erwähnt, eine zuverlässige Bremse, die die Nachteile einer rute mit ungünstiger Pufferwirkung gut ausgleichen kann.

Just do it!


----------



## Schleie (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Hallöchen miteinander,

heutzutage spielt die Optik, besonders beim Karpfenangel eine bedeutende Rolle, aber wie schon von Pilkmann erwähnt... zum REinschnuppern ist das kein Problem. Es ist nur besonder wichtig, dass eben die Bremse mitspielt und das du etwas vorsichtig beim Drill bist, da ja die Ausschlitzgefahr bei dieser Rute höher ist als bei "normaler" KArpfenrute .

Gruß Schleie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Die Schnur würde ich schon noch eine Ecke dünner dazu nehmen, so ein dicker 0.40er Monodraht stört beim Posen- wie beim Grundfischen doch schon. Beim Grundfischen soll der Fisch ja auch Schnur nehmen können, das geht mit einer starken 0.25 oder ordentlichen 0.28er weitaus besser.


----------



## osnabrücker (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

also ich halte diese ausgeartete materialschlacht zwischen anglen für ziehmlich lächerlich!!!!!!! als ob es darauf ankommen würde welche ausrüstung genutzt wird. ein angler der sein handwerk versteht wird mit einem bambusstock mehr fangen, als ein POSERassi der mit material für zieg monatsgehälter am wasser steht und sich sonst was auf sich einbildet, nur weil er geld investiert hat. geld bringt sicher keinen fisch, außer die vom fischhändler..... das ist meine bescheidene meinung!!!


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*



			
				osnabrücker schrieb:
			
		

> also ich halte diese ausgeartete materialschlacht zwischen anglen für ziehmlich lächerlich!!!!!!! als ob es darauf ankommen würde welche ausrüstung genutzt wird. ...



Hat das irgend jemand hier behauptet?  :q


----------



## Ecky (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

@ onsabrücker 
also das finde ich so ja nich ganz richtig... klar kann man auch mit ner rotaugenrute nen karpfen drillen aber es ist halt alles etwas schwieriger...
Das material ist dann ja für die gegebenheiten ausgelegt und konzipiert.. und das mit der optik ist bei mir sone sache ich gucke lieber auf einen ordendlich aufgestellten rodpod als auf ne hochgestellte rute in einfacher Y form ... aber das sollte ja jeder selber wissen!!!
Gruß 
Ecky|wavey:


----------



## bennie (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*



			
				osnabrücker schrieb:
			
		

> also ich halte diese ausgeartete materialschlacht zwischen anglen für ziehmlich lächerlich!!!!!!! als ob es darauf ankommen würde welche ausrüstung genutzt wird. ein angler der sein handwerk versteht wird mit einem bambusstock mehr fangen, als ein POSERassi der mit material für zieg monatsgehälter am wasser steht und sich sonst was auf sich einbildet, nur weil er geld investiert hat. geld bringt sicher keinen fisch, außer die vom fischhändler..... das ist meine bescheidene meinung!!!


 
Dann kauf dir halt deine Lidl-Rute... 

jedem das seine aber bitte hör auf so über Angler zu reden, die gerne ihr Geld für ihr Hobby auszugeben. Machst dir mit so einer verallgemeinernden Aussage nicht sehr viele Freunde hier. |wavey:


----------



## osnabrücker (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

darum geht es doch gar nicht!!
ich habe auch karpfenruten+rod pod+elektronik!!! nur habe ich des öffteren bemerkt, das sich einige angler einbilden nur weil sie tausende von € in geräte investieren, besser und mehr fangen als einige, die wie du es bezeichnest mit aldiruten auf fischfang gehen!!! und sich jene angler auch noch arrogant und hochnäsig gegenüber den "aldianglern" verhalten und dann bekomme ich nun einmal, verzeiht mir die wortwahl das kotzen!!!

 es kommt schließlich erfahrung und individuelles können an und nicht auf material! ich wollte keinem zu nah treten, falls doch tuts mir leid....

geh ruhig mit Pilkrute zum fischen und schau was dabei rauskommt! die karpfen interessiert es nämlich null, wie hochwertig die ausrüstung vom angler ist...


----------



## bennie (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Aber die Pilkrute hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun... es geht wohl eher ums Angeln auf Fischarten mit Ruten, die nicht dafür entwickelt wurden und ob sie trotzdem brauchbar sind.

Ich sage zur Pilkrute ja, da die "Gewcihtsklassen" von Fisch und Blei sich sehr ähneln. Lieber zu stark als zu schwach. Eine Stippe wäre definitiv nicht zu empfehlen aber in diesem Fall ist da ja kein Problem.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Ich kann zum eigentlichen Thema nichts beitragen, da ich weder vom Pilken noch vom Karpfenangeln Ahnung habe - zumindest nicht, was DIE Technik angeht.

Aber ich will mal bennies Einwand aufgreifen:

seit wann gibts denn diese spezielisierten Ruten und Ausrüstungen erst? Doch sicherlich einen Bruchteil an Zeit dessen, welche man allgemein angelt oder?

Als es noch keine speziellen Karpfenruten gab, sind die Leute auch mit Mordsviechern nach Hause gekommen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes: ich glaube tatsächlich nicht, dass es auf das Material so sehr ankommt. Wenn am Griff jemand steht, der sein handwerk versteht, lässt sich auch mit einem Eidenstock und Wäscheleine ein ordentlicher Karpfen fangen. Und mit Verlaub: DAS ist für mich der Reiz am angeln - mein Können gegen das des Fisches. Und nicht meine Technik gegen den Fisch.

Mein Tip: Versuch macht kluch 

Gruß

Rico

P.S. den letzten 4 Pfünder hab ich mit einer 5Gramm Forellenrute von Shimano gefangen und keinerlei Sorge um das gerät, weil ich mir den Drill durchaus zugetraut habe...


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Eine Forellenrute ist ja auch dazu gebaut, starke Fische zu fangen.
Bei meinem 26Pfünder von letzter Woche wäre das schon ein sehr heikler Tanz geworden!
Früher gab es noch nicht so viele Ruten, weil die Spezialisierung noch nicht in dem Maße vorhanden war.
Ich habe im Kindesalter auch mit Stippen, Stellfischruten u.ä. Karpfen gefangen. Das das geht ist ja wohl klar, wer würde da widersprechen?

Macht aber mehr Spaß mit ner Karpfenrute. Länge und Wurfgewicht sind perfekt, die Aktion auch. Eine Karpfenrute ist z.B. zum Abfedern gebaut.
Eine Spinnrute dagegen ist in genau diesem Teil sehr hart, da sie den Anhieb bis ins harte Raubfischmaul durchbringen muss. Die Ausschlitzwahrscheinlichkeit liegt mit so einem Gerät beim Karpfen natürlich höher. Dennoch ist es durchaus machbar, wenn vorsichtig gedrillt wird.

Jedem das Seine, mir macht die Spezialisierung gerade Spaß.
Ich besitze 20 Ruten mit dazu passenden Rollen.


----------



## falter78 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Hallo Jungs,

vielen Dank für die vielen Postings. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. 

Also Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht gehts los mit Pellets und Frolic und ich habe mich für meine Spinnrute aufs erste entschieden. Ich habe meine Mitchell 300 x (ich glaube so heisst sie) mit 0,30 er monofil bespulen lassen, hänge ein 60 g Festblei mit Anti-Tangle Stab dran und hoffe das sie auf mein Haar mit Pellett und Strawberry Pop-Up reinfallen. Drei Tage mit Frolic und Pelletts angefüttert. Wie sagt Atze Schröder so oft: "Müsste klappen!"

Aber eines kann ich euch sagen, alleine die Vorbereitung auf Karpfenangeln macht riesigen Spaß. Mal schaun wie es läuft, vielleicht spezialisiere ich mich ja doch dann darauf zu mal in dem Gewässer nur dicke Brummer rumschwimmen. Wenn ich da an meine zig erfolglosen Spinnversuche an der Lahn denke. Materialverlust ohne Ende, bisher nur ein Bachsaibling, das frustet doch sehr...

Also Petri Heil, immer was am Seil.

#6


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

@ Falter78

Klasse, dann wünsch ich viel Erfolg und dass ein paar Dicke auf der Matte landen! #6
Wirst sehen, dat wird schon... #h


----------



## michel1209 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*



			
				falter78 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich da an meine zig erfolglosen Spinnversuche an der Lahn denke. Materialverlust ohne Ende, bisher nur ein Bachsaibling, das frustet doch sehr...
> #6



ich wünsche Dir auch sehr viel spaß und digge fische. aber karpfenfischen ist auch nicht immer so sehr spektakulär. es kommt durchaus nicht selten vor, dass man schneider nach hasue fährt. aber das macht es eben auch aus, sich ne strategie zu überlegen und diese dann auch hoffentlich erfolgreich umzusetzen


----------



## falter78 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Also Männers,

dann will ich die Geschichte mit meinem Fangbericht mal abschließen. Bei meinem ersten nächtlichen Karpfenansitz habe ich einen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen gefangen. Ich denke er war gerade so maßig. Der Biss kam um 6:45 Uhr, aber es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich total schlecht geschlafen habe (lag wohl an der Erwartungshaltung). Gebissen hat der Fisch auf einen selbstgemachten Knoblauchteig. Mein Kumpel hatte ebenfalls einen kleinen Fang, auch auf Knoblauchteig. 

Von den Pellets war ich enttäuscht, ich denke selbst machen ist noch das beste. Außerdem war der Weiher leider am nächsten Tag von Ölfilmen überzogen, Riesensauerei. 

Tja und jetzt das beste. Der Biss kam auf die Pilkrute!!! Gut, wehren konnte sich der kleine nicht sonderlich, aber es hat funktioniert.

Ansonsten kann ich von Liebesspielen der riesigen Karpfen berichten, immer im Dreierpack an der Oberfläsche gewälzt und geturtelt, ich denke deswegen hatten die dicken keinen Appetit.

Also dann, ich freue mich auf meinen nächsten Karpfenansitz, macht riesigen Spaß und ist dem geliebten Campingfeeling am nächsten.


----------



## der_Jig (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

hi,

das find ich gut, dass dein erster Ansitz gleich den Erfolg mit sich gebracht hat!

Ich war bei meinem ersten Mal auch mit ner Pilkrute und Pilkrolle los (Cormoran Pro Team Dorschspin 3,5m und die Mitchell Nautil mit 17er Fireline).
erster Ansitz gleich ein 20Pfund Karpfen und ich war im Drill immer sicher, die Oberhand zu haben!
Denke auch, dass ich mir irgendwann das passende Gerät zulegen werde, aber so funktioniert es auch und wenn man nun nicht das erste Mal einen größeren Fisch dran hat, sich einigermaßen mit der Bremse auskennt, dann geht das schon!!!

Dickes Petri und viel Glück beim nächsten Mal!!!


----------



## Heinz.Goldbach (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Hallo,
nimm ruhig die Pilkrute. Ich mache es auch so. Zwei grobe Ruten für alles. Wichtiger ist Erfahrung und ein optimaler Köder für das Gewässer. Wenn Karpfen beißen ist es egal was am anderen Ende für eine Rute ist. Wenn was größeres beißt hat man außerdem die Sicherheit das nichts zu Bruch geht. Es gibt ja nicht nur Karpfen im Gewässer. Wenn man nichts fängt liegt es garantiert nicht an der Rute oder Rolle. Wichtig ist nur die Montage / Vorfach / Köder. 
Alles andere ist nur Geldmacherei.
Viel Glück wünscht
Heinz


----------



## falter78 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Hi,

übrigens hat sich mittlerweile herausgestellt, es war kein Schuppenkarpfen, sondern vermutlich ein Giebel.


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Na, wenn es dann kein Karpfen war, war es laut deines Fangberichtes, ein kapitaler Giebel, Petrieee#6 
Bin zwar auch ein Tacklejunkie, aber ein persoenliches Fazit:
Das Aufspueren der Fische ist entscheidend.
Die Rute interessiert die Fische eigentlich gar nischt|supergri eher das was am Ende der Leine praesentiert wird.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## falter78 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> meine ersten Karpfen habe ich mangels spezieller Ruten auch mit einer Pilkrute und Festblei gefangen. Und oh Wunder... das ging.... :q
> 
> ... zum Reinschnuppern ist das also kein Problem, wichtig ist aber eine gut funktionierende Bremse, um die teilweise doch recht harte Aktion der Pilken abzupuffern.


 
so ist es, die Bremseinstellung ist entscheidend. Und meinen ersten Schuppenkarpfen mit der Pilkrute findet ihr unter Karpfenfänge 2006


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*



falter78 schrieb:


> so ist es, die Bremseinstellung ist entscheidend. Und meinen ersten Schuppenkarpfen mit der Pilkrute findet ihr unter Karpfenfänge 2006


 

Klar , eine Rute mit 180 g WG entspricht ca. einer Testkurve einer  6,0 lbs. Rute , muss hallt alles passen....


----------



## Goettinger (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

@falter 78
wie sah denn deine montage aus die du genommen hast? bin nämlich auch blutiger anfänger auf dem gebiet und mir gehtz mit meiner pilke genauso wie dir..


----------



## falter78 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

0,30 er Hauptschnur mit ner Stoppergummiperle, 30 g Durchlaufblei mit Anti-Tangle-Stab dran, Gummiperle, fertig gekauftes Haarvorfach an die Hauptschnur geknotet.

Als Köder, drei gequollene und abgekochte, leicht angegorene Hartmaiskörner und einen Bloody-Pop-Up auf dem Haar.

Hoffe das hilft dir ein bißchen weiter, wichtig halt noch, eine Freilaufrolle, damit der Bursche erst mal abziehen kann.


----------



## Goettinger (9. August 2006)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

danke! wird mir erstmal weiter helfen!


----------



## bassmaster2000 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

ich habe früher auch mit einer 3.00 m pilkrute mit wg von 100-150 gr geangelt.
klappt super. kann man halt nicht so weit werfen


----------



## m1ndgam3 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Petri zum ersten Süßwasser-Karpfen/Giebelerfolg... funktionieren tut alles solang es robust genug für die Zielfischart ist. Lieber ist das Gerät ne Nummer zu stark als ne Nummer zu leicht gewählt. Die Fische werden es dir danken.

Zum Angelkollegen der sich über den Tackle-fetisch auslässt:
Beschimpft du dann auch Leute die Porsche, Ferrari, oder andere Sportautos fahren als Assis nur weil sie mehr Geld investieren um ihrem Spaß nachzugehen? 
Ich geb gerne Geld für zweckmäßige und qualitativ hochwertige Angelsachen aus. Es ist Hobby, es soll Spaß machen und erholen, und es ist sicher auch ne innerliche Befriedigung. Das alles ist ja Ziel und Zweck unseres Hobbies. 
Das günstige Angelsachen auch fangen bestreite ich nicht. Solang die Kleinteile hochwertig gewählt sind und nicht gleich beim ersten kapitalen Fisch in ihre Einzelteile zerbröseln ist doch alles ok. Was sich dann der Angler vor die Nase stellt ist jedem selber überlassen. 

Und glaub mir... nicht jeder der teures Tackle fischt meint er ist was besseres ;-)

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Schuppi 56 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

ALos wenn 3m und bis 180gr nicht reichen  was willst dann nehmen etwa ne  3,60 m mit500gr ? also wir haben  alle auf karpfen 40-120 und 3-3,60m Ruten und keiner kommt weg   also Rute is egal was  wichtig ist ne schnur und rolle wo du 200-350m drauf hast und  große ringe das die fliegen kann   .
Du der  Fisch fragt nict mit was du Fischen tust sonder  was er an Futter findet  wenn d aso große drin sind dann nimm Miesmuscheln roh dann siehst wie die sich anstellen zum beissen  .

Wie gesagt  durchlaufblei bis 113gr 4 rundbogen haken  und viel Muschelfleisch drauf und rein  und wenn es geht rolle offenlassen (Freilauf) 
lg


----------



## Schuppi 56 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*



> Warum holst du eigentlich ständig solche Uraltthreads hoch? ist ja nicht so als hättest du wirklich neue Infos zu dem Thema. Der Letzte Post ist wieder mal 7 jahre alt...


 du ,mark  den Fisch ist das  völlig egal was du für  ne Rute hast  den ist nur wichtig was er findet zum beissen.
Denn bei uns  gehst du Grundsätzlich mit Pilkruten 3m und 200gr Wg zum fischen denn  schächer  freut sich nur der händler und  Kontoauszug  denn was machst du wenn auf  karpfen rute  Waller mit 2,50und 90kg  geht ?   hatten schon auf kopf rute karpfen drauf der   hat sich sehen lassen und  alles war weg also   da is egal , was du hast wichtig strak viel schnur und gute Rolle  und  helfer die immer  des Gras von de rSchnur holen beim Drill  .
Mein Motto is  Rute egal haupsache Fisch kommt in Bratpfanne
lg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln*

Schuppi 56@   schreib mal deutsch


----------

